# somebody please put an end to my worries... please!



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

if there anyplace in the US that will watch my dogs for a year? particularly in FL.. I just wish someone would feed them right take them to training classed and exercised them.. Id pay for food,classed and a few grand for holding on to them. Id even pay vet bills with proof of injury.. I have 2 one year old dogs and id do anything for them to be taken care of and me get them back when i come back from Japan. I am really upset! someone please help!!!!!! What can i do?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you not have any family members that you trust? No one is going to treat your dogs as well as you do, but someone on here may be able to help you.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If I lived closer Id help , I hope someone can help you since your helping out your country. are there any kennels near you { like breeders} that may help watch them?


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nope No family, Only person is my dad and he has 3 dogs already and last time i trusted him with my dog he got her prego.. I looked for kennels i cant find any. I will ship my dog anywhere but id like for it to be around central florida just so my wife can visit them. She cant take care of them because she is going to live with her parents and we tryed everything to get them to let them stay. This sux so bad... I know nobody will take care of them like i do but I hope a few thousand dollars for the year can encourage it. I have to leave by monday.. found out yesterday i have to leave in 6days so i dont have much time!!!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

man if i could i would in a heart beat! i wouldnt even care for the money. I hope you find someone


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

carson1391 said:


> if there anyplace in the US that will watch my dogs for a year? particularly in FL.. I just wish someone would feed them right take them to training classed and exercised them.. Id pay for food,classed and a few grand for holding on to them. Id even pay vet bills with proof of injury.. I have 2 one year old dogs and id do anything for them to be taken care of and me get them back when i come back from Japan. I am really upset! someone please help!!!!!! What can i do?


I don't understand how your inlaws can just say no to apart of your family, that being your dogs. Can't they go to Florida and be kept in a kennel on there property? It's bad enough you are being deployed to serve our country and now you are left to worry about your poor dogs fate. So sad.....I wish I lived closer to. I would help you out in a heartbeat! I hope you find some help  I FOUND SOME WEBSITES for you! It's worth looking into it
http://guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/
https://www.netpets.org/militarypet/foster.php


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd gladly help you but I am on the wrong side of the states for what you are looking for.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa has a boarding Kennel Performance Kennels. She might do it .. I am not sure how much she would charge but it's worth asking her.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo is from Florida you may want to ask her. I don't know if she able, but is a good dog person that is trust worth and in the area you are looking for.
http://www.gopitbull.com/members/996-indigo-bully-connection.html

Lisa ( performanceknls) is in NM but a person that could be trusted as well.
http://www.gopitbull.com/members/8363-performanceknls.html


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I forgot about Shana she is good peep's too! I don't know her situation but she is closer to you. Either way both of them are trustworthy people.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

This might sound... crazy.. but I know the prisons near me will do things like this for people in need. The inmates care for and train the dogs while people are deployed, or their houses burn down. I saw this program first hand, and would recommend it, actually.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd help you out if I had enough room & didn't already have two dogs & cats. I feel bad, if it were just Lex I'd say yes in a heart beat. But Lily is really DA & territorial  & if something (God forbid) happened to your dogs I couldn't forgive myself... plus I'm kinda far from Central FL.

Does the military have any options or suggestions on what to do. Could they possibly have a program to offer?

Since you'll be in Japan will you be living in Baracks? Could your wife perhaps stay in her own place with the dogs near her parents?


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I don't understand how your inlaws can just say no to apart of your family, that being your dogs. Can't they go to Florida and be kept in a kennel on there property? It's bad enough you are being deployed to serve our country and now you are left to worry about your poor dogs fate. So sad.....I wish I lived closer to. I would help you out in a heartbeat! I hope you find some help  I FOUND SOME WEBSITES for you! It's worth looking into it
> http://guardianangelsforsoldierspet.org/
> https://www.netpets.org/militarypet/foster.php


Wow, I didn't even know there was a single program like that, let alone two. That looks like good and useful info.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats aweful!!! i couldnt imagine havin to leave my babies  i hope you find someone to help take care of them


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, thank everyone of you for your support and concern, it really does mean alot. I have contacted two people via pm on this site, i am keeping my fingers crossed, but so far no luck! If you guys think of anything else please let me know. I am now looking for anywhere in the states... If anyone knows of someone who is trusted, I can set up an allotment for payment for the care of my dogs, this means you get the payment amount every 2 weeks and the money gets taken out of my direct deposit before it even hit my bank account. Thanks for your support guys


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

So, short notice orders... That really sucks. I take it your wife can't/doesn't want to stay in housing while your gone? Can she not take care of the dogs herself the way you would? I'm sorry to ask these questions, but I'm curious. What branch, if you don't mind me asking? I really hope you can get the help you need in time before you have to ship out. Please keep us posted, and God Speed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shana is in FL and she might be able to do it and I would trust her with my dogs and that says a lot! If not I might be able to take them I do have a boarding kennel and what's two more dogs  lol I will pm you my phone number and I will also talk to Shana and see what her situation is. Sorry to hear this but between Shana and myself we should be able to help you out.


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> So, short notice orders... That really sucks. I take it your wife can't/doesn't want to stay in housing while your gone? Can she not take care of the dogs herself the way you would? I'm sorry to ask these questions, but I'm curious. What branch, if you don't mind me asking? I really hope you can get the help you need in time before you have to ship out. Please keep us posted, and God Speed.


Thanks for your concern, My wife is moving back to FL with her parents and they dont want the dogs there because of their dog and the baby which is comming soon. She wants to live with her parents so she isnt alone. I am in the Marines and yes very short notice, they were suppose to get the orders extended but it got denyed and they told me at the last minute. it was suppose to be a done deal wasnt planning on leaving for another month.. I will keep you all posted thanks


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Shana is in FL and she might be able to do it and I would trust her with my dogs and that says a lot! If not I might be able to take them I do have a boarding kennel and what's two more dogs  lol I will pm you my phone number and I will also talk to Shana and see what her situation is. Sorry to hear this but between Shana and myself we should be able to help you out.


wow.. I am speechless.. i have sent you a PM. sending me you num would be great we can have a nice chat tomorrow and go over everything! i feel like im floating through the air right now...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisa AKA performance Kennels is good peoples! I hope this all works out in your favor.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

carson1391 said:


> wow.. I am speechless.. i have sent you a PM. sending me you num would be great we can have a nice chat tomorrow and go over everything! i feel like im floating through the air right now...


I don't know Lisa (performancekennels) personally but from her knowledge and experience on here as well as the personal advice she has given me I would trust her in a heartbeat with my dog! So glad you are getting the help you deserve serving our country! Just goes to show how great this community is  Bless you carson and stay safe!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Whoever takes these pups in, Shana or Lisa, all I have to say is that is one of the best gestures I've seen in awhile. Good stuff to be sure, and I'll be thinking of you carson and your pups while you both switch "homes"


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

carson1391 said:


> Thanks for your concern, My wife is moving back to FL with her parents and they dont want the dogs there because of their dog and the baby which is comming soon. She wants to live with her parents so she isnt alone. I am in the Marines and yes very short notice, they were suppose to get the orders extended but it got denyed and they told me at the last minute. it was suppose to be a done deal wasnt planning on leaving for another month.. I will keep you all posted thanks


Okay, I understand. Semper Fi! From one veteran to another, Thank you for your service to our country and all you do. I'm sorry you have to leave on short notice and disrupt your whole family and any plans you may have had for the time in between. I wish you luck in your endeavors and a safe return home.

I do hope that Shana or Lisa can be of assistance to you, and I can tell you that you won't have to worry about your pups while you're gone because they'll be well taken care of. I do hope that you're able to keep in touch during your time away (here on the forum) so that you can keep up to date and not be too far away, mentally, from your new found pack here and your pups, in essence.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Shana is in FL and she might be able to do it and I would trust her with my dogs and that says a lot! If not I might be able to take them I do have a boarding kennel and what's two more dogs  lol I will pm you my phone number and I will also talk to Shana and see what her situation is. Sorry to hear this but between Shana and myself we should be able to help you out.





carson1391 said:


> Thanks for your concern, My wife is moving back to FL with her parents and they dont want the dogs there because of their dog and the baby which is comming soon. She wants to live with her parents so she isnt alone. I am in the Marines and yes very short notice, they were suppose to get the orders extended but it got denyed and they told me at the last minute. it was suppose to be a done deal wasnt planning on leaving for another month.. I will keep you all posted thanks


She is good peeps & has helped me out in the past. I think she has the knowledge base & experience to handle more dogs & Shana too (indigo bully connection) who I believe is on the outskirts of Jacksonville.

Really glad to see things are working out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shana cannot at this time so call me if you still need a place for them. I will pm you my number


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Shana cannot at this time so call me if you still need a place for them. I will pm you my number


I'd send your dogs to Lisa. That would be the best place for them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I'd send your dogs to Lisa. That would be the best place for them.


I agree, Lisa has taken care of two of my dogs for a while, and it says a lot for me to trust anyone with any of my dogs for any ammount of time... and consider sending them back. She also provides very effective training which is predominantly positive reinforcement. I'm sorry that I am not in a position to be able to help you right now.  Good luck


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, I use to live in Japan! I'm sure there are boarding places in FL. That would help.
I would NOT trust my dogs with someone I didn't know,unless they were a licensed kennel...Even then they can be hard to trust too.


LOL I just saw the other posts. YES! She would be an excellent choice!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you for your service & I hope everything pans out.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

FYI we are working on getting the dogs out to my kennel unless he can find another place. I promise I will post updates on his babies.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Hope everything works out.  This makes me all teary-eye'd to have such amazing people in this world. <3


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im nowhere near you ... or I'd consider it.. Gotta tell ya though the best APBTs in the world are in Japan  hidden under wraps cause they promote their Tosa.. They still [] dogs over there and dogs dont die like people like to think they do in this country to justify their emotional feelings about it. Travel to the south end you should be able to see a real Tosa match and a real APBT [] match.. Experience is EDUCATION is the raw.. Sorry I coudlnt help out; I wouldn't mind at all; but IM in Idaho the northern part.. LOL Best of wishes...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

So does anybody know what happened to Carson and his dogs? Did he find a place for them?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

he has been busy but last i hear they are coming here


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> he has been busy but last i hear they are coming here


Good to know.....I thought he would be in Japan by now though? He did post this thread recently though. Something about his female having puppies and pyometra  I thought they were only a year old......

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-lounge/37231-just-so-everyone-knows.html


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

wow i just got done reading this thread..
that's really amazing of you lisa to take his dogs in and care for them.
probably the nicest thing i have seen someone do in a while :')
nice to see there are still good people in the world.
by the look of all your dog im sure his pups are in realllyy great hands and they will probably come back looking like some studs!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

His puppies are 8-12 months old and I am pretty sure he is talking about their mom. He said his uncle or dad was watching his dog and got her pregnant and I think that is how he ended up with the pups. I think the mom lives with another relative. I am sure he will come on here and correct me if I am wrong. As far as I know he is still sending the dogs to me before he goes. 

Thanks pittylove I am boarding them at a reduced price for him since they are APBT's, a GP member, and in the military.


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow. This brought tears to my eyes. I couldn't imagine what he is going through and when I started reading this I thought no one would be able to help! I am so glad there are people in this world that still have hearts. You don't see that very often.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Send them to a school for a year! Find a training program for them

or

http://www.sugarlandranch.org/programs/military-deployment-boarding

http://www.americanhumane.org/anima...sues-information/fostering-military-pets.html


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL that is what they are coming to my kennel for, boarding and training.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

I dont know how but my reply got pushed down the list... guess I reacted too quickly to the first couple posts and didnt see other pages  sorry!

Im so glad you got it taken care of...Lisa is it?  Thank you all!

Semper Fi


----------



## _Savannah_ (Jun 8, 2011)

any word on this guys dogs?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Last I heard the dogs are still coming here but I am a little worried about the heat and finding a flight. I need to call him and see how we are going to get them out here.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Last I heard the dogs are still coming here but I am a little worried about the heat and finding a flight. I need to call him and see how we are going to get them out here.


PK please pm me and I might be able to help you


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Lisa.... Derek here..
I seem to be half way (or so) between you guys and I have the ability to hold them for a few days if need be and able to help plan the trip to you. (maybe not a flight) I know that pain of flying in the south. 
Not only am I a former Marine, always willing to help another, especially in this circumstance. I am in the FL panhandle so the location seems to be right. 
(and I grew up in Japan) <-- doesnt matter but it relates 
Just keep me in mind if you need anything at anytime and I will get you my cell # so you could call direct.. I could take them comfortably at any time.

Please let me know


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

there are embargo's on flying dogs right now because of the heat and we may have to do something like that. Let me email him and if needed I will pm you, thanks!


----------

